

GSMA: Network Management of Encrypted Traffic [pdf] - signa11
http://www.gsma.com/newsroom/wp-content/uploads/WWG-04-v1-0.pdf

======
qrmn
Mobile operators directly encouraging cleartext so they can fuck with traffic?
That's the exact case made _for_ encryption. (You can see how _that_ went down
at IETF 92.)

Interesting note about the Google data compression proxy. Can we get that bug
fixed?

Again, an indicator that SNI really needs to be at the very least not
cleartext in TLS 1.3.

------
wtallis
It would be interesting to go through this and highlight everything that is or
would be (for the hypothetical examples) or only serves to enable net
neutrality violations.

The real kernel of technical interest seems to be the open problem of how to
do QoS for multiple flows of different types being carried through the same
encrypted tunnel.

